# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech RCD AMS V 0.0.9.28

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS V 0.0.9.28*  * Latest Update :*  *- Nissan, PN-2596L, 28185 CC000, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PN-3000P, CY03E, 24c64 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PP-2424V, CY690, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PP-2596L, 28185 CC000, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PP-2787H, CY54D, 28185 VM00B, 24c16 by Clarion 
- Seat, ULSE CD, 1P0 035 153, 24c16 by Technisat 
- Fiat, V70FF-14A615-UB, VP70FF-18C939-APB by Visteon*  
We want to remind that every RCD PRO user has 25% discount on Security Repairer.
Users interested in are invited to contact الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version viewtopic.php?f=81&t=7374  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

